# 49 Schwinn Upgrade



## mazdaflyer (Feb 19, 2010)

My 49 Schwinn fitted with a 80cc RAW Motors engine fron Zone 8 Cycling. It has a custom mounting bracket fabricated from a Simpson framing tee, rubber flooring pads and SS U-bolts. I changed the original skip tooth hub and sprocket for a Bendix rear coaster hub which provided clearance for the rear drive gear and brake arm. The original Schwinn crank had to be changed to new wider spread crank providing motor clearance for pedaling. I also added a wire pull from the choke to the top tube that doesn't show up in the photo. I plan on adding a drum brake to the front wheel for better braking. Will probably leave the bike in rust and faded paint as a rat rod.
The downside is not being legal.  I can't register it so I stay in the neighborhood.  So far our local police have let me be.


----------



## mpr455 (Feb 24, 2010)

*My 46 monark rocket*

Here is my motorized bike. It's a 46 monark rocket. Not quite finished yet. Will be ready for spring. Might bring to ann arbor show. Gas tank is inside horn tank and holds a quart of fuel. These bikes get good milage so it's not a big deal for me. Motor is a grubee gt-5. Going to paint next winter, as for now i'am stripping off all the grey house paint as original paint and graphics is underneath and not to bad of shape. So i will leave it "patinad" this year.


----------



## PCHiggin (Feb 25, 2010)

*Monark*

Is that a 4 stroke cycle engine? The gas tank idea rocks,I might copy it with a Schwinn Slimline tank. I've been thinking of converting one of my old middleweights to gas and can't decide which one to get. There are so many different brands. Both bikes look like a blast to ride. Nice job guys.

Pat


----------



## mpr455 (Feb 25, 2010)

pat, that is a 2-stroke kit engine you can buy anywhere. mine is made by grubee-thanks mike


----------

